# Advice on a AK47



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't know much about them, but have the opportunity to purchase a brand new one in the box. Romanian made. Two clips. Rail, but no scope. Bayonet.
Price: $450. Is this a good/fair price?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

GOOGLE is your friend on this matter..................


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

As long as its not a WASR10 its a fair deal

Wasr10s are the lowest aks you can get (no mag dimples= mag wobble)

If its an SAR series gun then its a deal


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

All AKs have mag wobble, and in fact mag wobble is better then no wobble. WASRs are good to go, but like any AK just check to make sure the front sight and gas blocks are straight. $450 is a fair price especially since the Romanians have raised their price across the board for the importers. Still, Id offer $400 just to see what they say.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Its there two different models made Romanains and something else?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

AK-47s and AK-74s were made in oodles of different countries. Most all Soviet eastern block countries had a version as well as China, Egypt and even Israel had a modified version. The most common around here are Romanian and Chinese.

The Chinese were either Polytech or Norinco, both excellent quality. Slick Willy stopped the importation of those back in the 90s. Romanians are marked with an assortment of numbers and letters, most being SAR something. These are good rifles too but not to the Chicom specs. Russian is the best but good luck. Most of them are class III.

There were AKs around for a while that were relatively cheap, but they would only accept 10 round single stack magazines. I don't believe there was any way to convert them to accept the 30s. 

I don't remember what they were called, or where they were made, I sold off all my foreign made rifles about 10 years ago and quit trying to keep up with them. Every AK-47, AK-74 or SKS I had shot a steady 8 to 10 MOA. 

IMHO a scope on an AK is useless. They are excellent for what they were made for, spray and pray, but give me something with some accuracy. 

If you still have a chance to grab one go for it. They are quite effective at closer ranges, and they look cool and intimidating. Old Mikhail's design will be around for some time to come.

Rick



Mikhail Kalashnikov 1949


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

8-10MOA? Man that is bad. Is that off hand? Ive owned dozens of AKs and Ive found that generally 7.62 rifles are in the 4-6MOA range and -74s are in the 3-5 range.

My best shooting 762 AK is my Russian AK-103. I havnt put it on paper yet but bowling pins at 200m with open sights are in trouble. I will put my Bulgarian AKS-74 up against any M4 carbine style AR off hand in terms of practical accuracy. A rifle that will hit a man sized target fairly easy at 300m is just fine for what it is intended to do. AKs are not bench rest rifles, they are battle rifles designed to put lead down range with reasonable accuracy, speed and ultra reliability.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yes, that was bad, that's why I don't have them anymore. Shooting from a benchrest is the only way I test accuracy, I'm certainly not capabily of doing it off hand. I'm glad you have good ones. I've seen some that shoot good. My old 74 was a blast to shoot but the accuracy just wasn't there.

I agree, they are battle rifles and do that quite well. I have nothing bad to say about them, except the accuracy. My battle rifles shoot 2 moa or less or are safe queens. That's just my style of shooting. Sending massive amounts of lead downrange has it's purpose for sure, but I prefer the one shot, one kill form of shooting sports.

So, the ERML is having another military rifle shoot Sunday the 29th. Bring some of those rifles out and let's have a little fun competition, might even take home a trophy or two. It's always a way good time !!!

Lock-n-Load
Rick


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im interested! What are the details? Price?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Same here. Be interesting to see a AK AR face off shooting offhand among other things. 
Apologies to the OP for us jacking the thread.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

_"Apologies to the OP for us jacking the thread"._ DITTO !!!!

I've asked the match director about non-member fees. As soon as I get an answer I'll start a new thread on the match. Once again, sorry RickD.

Rick


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Hellz bellz, Rick.....no need to apologize, I got the info I needed; and enjoyed the reading.....take care


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

You must have had some crappy Ammo to get 8MOA or worse.

My All Bulgarian made and assembled Milled receiver , cold hammer forged barrel AK is a true 2 - 3 MOA AK . I would never grab an AR in a life threatening situation even though I own some very fine ones ,they are just range guns .


there is no substitution for reliability

I do rank the Romanian AK as the worst I have ever shot and I own 4 of them [ 2 are 74's]


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yea, I know there are good ones out there, I just never connected with one. My friend has a passle of them and he has a few that are good shooters. But even his best won't out shoot his worse AR.

So, once again, bring'um out to the range the 29th and "walk the walk". I'd love to see all you guy's collections. I believe the 74s will shoot against ARs. It is always a blast !!!!

Rick


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

shootnstarz said:


> Yea, I know there are good ones out there, I just never connected with one. My friend has a passle of them and he has a few that are good shooters. But even his best won't out shoot his worse AR.
> 
> So, once again, bring'um out to the range the 29th and "walk the walk". I'd love to see all you guy's collections. I believe the 74s will shoot against ARs. It is always a blast !!!!
> 
> Rick


 was a member before I got my own range but did make this event a few times before I couldn't bring my Machine Guns anymore
Good people and a fun day :thumbsup:

would you bet $500 to walk the walk on a reliability test by dumping a hand full of dirt in your AR15 chamber and I dump a hand full of dirt in my AK's chamber before firing 100 rounds ? perhaps we submerge them in mud 1st.

There is no substitution for reliability = there is no substitution for an AK


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know why people like to bash the WASR-10, sure the front sights are canted, but not so much that you can't shoot with the irons. Me and my WASR-10 can down bowling pins @ 150 yards all day. My accuracy issues come from my optics, my red dot is 5 M.O.A. @ 100 yards, so the pins disappear behind the dot at that range, @ 100 yards I can put a group of 4-5 shots in a soda can all day long. But, I bought an AK for the reliability, not for the long distance accuracy. If you want army sniper accuracy with high capacity then get a Dragunov. With the WASR-10 though, after 5+ clips of constant firing, the bullets do tend to stray a bit due to the barrel becoming super hot. But hey, you get what you pay for. I wouldn't go back on my purchase at all.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this a good one?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Just remember they are killing machines, easy to train a 12 yr old to spray and pray, not a target rifle. If you want one know and understand that and you will be please with your purchase.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sniper, you are just NOT right! I bet we would get along fine.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

come on now......that is just silly.....thats not an AK...its an sks!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> Just remember they are killing machines, easy to train a 12 yr old to spray and pray, not a target rifle. If you want one know and understand that and you will be please with your purchase.



Spray and pray. My best friend became a daddy that way.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I love this forum cheapest form of entertainment ever thanks sniper!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

use those assult rifles for Duck hunting duckhunter? Yea I am easily amused


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Cheap thrills for sure


----------

